
App unveiled that checks for adults posing as children - wybo
http://www.itproportal.com/2011/01/24/researchers-unveil-anti-child-grooming-app/#ixzz1BxZqEPW4
======
wybo
I wonder how this impacts very intelligent / early of age children, that might
be flagged as adults by it...

~~~
bryanlarsen
Actually, I doubt that correct spelling and punctuation is much of an
indicator in the algorithm. Adults posing as children will try to talk like
children, so they'll be dumbing down their conversation too. In fact, I
suspect they may overcompensate.

I imagine it's looking more for incorrect usage of slang, usage of slang
that's no longer current, et cetera.

~~~
jhamburger
Exactly...When "to catch a predator" was on, they'd show the conversations and
even the dumbest guys figured out which words to misspell and all of that.

On another note, do kids really still chat with strangers, ala AOL chat rooms
circa 1995? The whole thing seems anachronistic.

------
praptak
Looks like a double edged sword. Does it work on law enforcement officers too?

~~~
klync
My thoughts exactly. But, then again, I'd have to think that the people law
enforcement is seeking aren't all that bright to begin with. Even if they used
the software, they'd likely ignore its warnings in favour of satisfying their
sick cravings.

------
robotron
Interesting, although I'm skeptical about it working in reality. Won't this be
foiled by someone just dumbing down their language skills?

